# Flippinout's masterpiece with experimental pouch.



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

FLIPPINOUT's the man.

Another extremely well made slingshot and his experimental pouch. I've found pre-formed, cupped pouches to provide the fastest centering and acquisition of the ammo.

The slingshot itself is one of the most comfortable slingshots i have. Again due to the compound curves, the forefinger and thumb rest quite easily and comfortably on the forks.

The wasp waist allows one or several fingers to provide secure purchase on the handle.

The real genius is the dimensionally large swell on the palm are of the handle. The formula is simple, the contours follow the hand and how it curves naturally around an object we as a human grip.

Whereas a flat slingshot's edge is a sharp prominence that rests on the hand's bones (uncomfortable in time to me, whilst shooting for long periods).

Again, photographic evidence to follow...................


----------

